# 67 GTO 2 inch drop



## jaddi62360 (Jun 19, 2013)

I would like to see if anyone knows if I can use 17 inch tires and wheels on this car using 9 inch wide rear wheels and 8 inch front wheels with out tubing rear wheel wells?


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't say for sure on a 67....
but it works on a 68







17 X 8s fronts
17 x 9s rears

Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

A buddy of mine has 17's on his '66.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Just make sure that you get the backspacing right when you order your wheels. 0 offset wheels will rub for sure.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can squeeze them in, 5" backspace i believe, problem will be the inner wheel well lip as it's 2" wide and may rub on bumps and hard corners or with passengers. I think Eric is running 17"x9" Billet specialty wheels on his blown black 67'.


----------



## jaddi62360 (Jun 19, 2013)

I originally thought I had a 2 inch drop but have found out today it has a 1 inch drop. Hotchkis 1 inch drop spring19930003. So I will need to do some thinking on this. I was told I can put another set of original springs and have room for a little more meat on my rear tires.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Overall tire height should be close to the same no matter how tall your rims are (lower profile rubber, which will have less sidewall bulge), the width is what gets you in trouble. These cars have deep inner wheel house lips, they can be shaved or rolled in if you really want the extra meat. The fronts will tend to rub on the front bottom lip of the fender well on stock height cars at lock turn in the parking lot. I believe Rukee if running 15" 60R/295's on his 65' without alteration, that's the widest i have heard of. I saw a brand new Camaro with 18"x10" wheels filling up the wells, as i am riding up on him i am thinking how the hell....then i see his fender is mangled at the leading edge and all 4 of his outrageously expensive tires looked like they were run through an apple peeler. Always safer to compromise form for function.


----------

